
Ask HN: Anyone using Discord in a business setting? - garettmd
I&#x27;ve been using it lately for communicating with some open source projects, and it seems like a pretty good competitor to Slack, with a few more features even. But I haven&#x27;t heard of anyone using it in business; was wondering if that&#x27;s due to some functionality or SLA type of thing, or just lack of awareness.
======
steanne
that seems unwise.

By uploading, distributing, transmitting or otherwise using Your Content with
the Service, you grant to us a perpetual, nonexclusive, transferable, royalty-
free, sublicensable, and worldwide license to use, host, reproduce, modify,
adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, perform,
and display Your Content in connection with operating and providing the
Service.

~~~
garettmd
Is that verbatim from the ToS?

~~~
steanne
yes.

[https://discordapp.com/terms](https://discordapp.com/terms)

~~~
garettmd
Damn, I guess that pretty much disqualifies it for use in any business venture

------
stephenr
A client who is in a field vaguely related to gaming has mentioned we could
use discord (I'd never heard of it before) instead of Skype for calls/chat.

Given how much Skype has failed lately, it might be a good option to try.

Anyone know of the mac app is a proper app and not just an electron hobgoblin?

~~~
stephenr
Welp, despite this claim:

> Minimal CPU Usage

It appears that it's Electron. So much for that plan.

~~~
garettmd
It may be electron but it's super smooth. It feels more native than Slack on
my mac

